# Can't enable RST, but already in RAID.



## Piereligio (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, I've a problem that I can't solve alone. 
After a lot of problems I found the way to set in RAID mode my SSD (Samsung 830 64GB) and my primary HD (Seagate Barracuda 1TB).
The Hard Drive is partitioned in two, one little partition to the system, the other one for documents and programs. That's a sort of protection for my important files.
The problem is that in the Intel Rapid Storage software, I can't find the way to enable SSD caching.
Here's how I view the program. How you can see I can't se the "Accelerate" tab...






I have an Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3, and another 640GB HD, connected on the Marvell SATA port, in AHCI mode.

How can I solve this problem?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 31, 2012)

Start \ right click computer \ properties \ select device manager then double click disk drives or click the little arrow and select the drive then right click select properties then the policies tab.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 1, 2013)

Piereligio said:


> <SNIP>
> The problem is that in the Intel Rapid Storage software, I can't find the way to enable SSD caching.
> <SNIP>


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 1, 2013)

Arctucas said:


> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/IRSTcacheenable1-1-13_zps51ae6915.jpg



That's not SSD caching, that's just the write back cache that write to memory first then to the drive shortly after. It's to give the appearance of faster write speeds. If you want to use an SSD as a cache for a physical drive, I thought you needed to be running your drives in AHCI to do that.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 1, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> That's not SSD caching, that's just the write back cache that write to memory first then to the drive shortly after. It's to give the appearance of faster write speeds. If you want to use an SSD as a cache for a physical drive, I thought you needed to be running your drives in AHCI to do that.



I apparently misunderstood what the OP was trying to achieve, thanks for the clarification.

And is the IRST write caching not the same as what AsRock posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Enable write caching), or am I misinterpreting it?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 1, 2013)

Arctucas said:


> And is the IRST write caching not the same as what AsRock posted



Correct, but I think neither is what the OP is looking for. It sounds like he wants to use is Smart Response Tech.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 1, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Correct, but I think neither is what the OP is looking for. It sounds like he wants to use is Smart Response Tech.



Yes, given the hardware the OP listed, and the configuration, I believe you are correct.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 1, 2013)

You must enable SRT in the bios. What board do you have?

EDIT: Wait, you said that your setup is in AHCI? RST requires RAID for its operation. You'll likely need a full re-install.

If that's the case do this:
1. Connect just the main drive, forget the SSD for now.
2. Set HDD to RAID on bios
3. Install Windows normally, update, install drivers, etc.
4. Turn off the PC and connect the SSD.
5. Enable RST on bios
6. You must now see a RAID setup screen just before your bios loads, if you want you can set the acceleration there by pressing CTRl-I.
7. Install the latest RST software from Intel.


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm already in RAID, not AHCI. Now I look better in the BIOS for the RST...

EDIT: I can't find this option. I enabled the Rapid Start Technology, but I can't find the Rapid Storage Technology option... I updated the motherboard two months ago, maybe I've to update it?

EDIT2: After I press ctrl-I, I can't enable it. I can try a more time, so I'll post the problem if there will be one.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 1, 2013)

Are you seeing this screen on boot-up, just before POST? Shows up for about 2 seconds.


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, I've this error: "there are no accelerated disks/volumes to display"
I read online that I can change the link of my SATA ports to solve the problem... One guy when linked SSD and HD through SATA2 ports, solved the problem. But Samsung 830 is a SATA3.
Maybe I've to connect the Seagate Barracuda through a SATA2 port.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 1, 2013)

mmm... that makes sense, the mSATA slot on my board is wired to a SATA2 port. Maybe you need to connect the SSD to a SATA2 port although the Intel Setup guide doesn't mention anything about it.


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 1, 2013)

I will try to connect first the Barracuda that is SATA2. Maybe is this the problem... maybe.

EDIT: same problem, even with both drives connected through Sata2.  Should I update the bios?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 1, 2013)

maybe... if that doesn't do it I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 1, 2013)

Same problem... here are the screens. https://plus.google.com/u/0/100060334947230355034/posts/PfYX2hyH6Gn


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 1, 2013)

ugh... have you tried with the Windows RST software? I setup mine from the OptROM menu so if you can't I guess the Windows app won't do it either but you never know.


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 1, 2013)

I can't understand. What windows rst software? What is OptROM?

EDIT: ok, I understand what you were saying. The problem is the first, in the Intel software, I can't find the option to enable this f****** acceleration... I'm going mad for this, that's strange!


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 1, 2013)

Intel RST software: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=21730

Download iata_cd.exe



The OptROM is the screen that shows up before POST


EDIT: Just a question, you did install the Intel INF package, right? (chipset drivers)


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe I haven't. Where I can download them?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 1, 2013)

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20775


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 1, 2013)

Same problems...


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 1, 2013)

Shot in the dark: are you running Windows XP? RST requires Vista, 7 or 8.


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm on windows 8. I don't think the problem is in the is or drivers. I think that because also in optrom I can't enable it. It seems a BIOS problem.... Maybe the option is hidden like a ninja. 
What motherboard do you have? If you have the my same one,  you can help me with uefi settings.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok, I gave a look at your board manual but nothing useful came out. 

Try turning HPET on, comes off by default for some reason although I'm not sure if that'll help.

- Advanced > Southbridge configuration > ACHI HPET > Enabled



I'm using a Gigabyte board.


EDIT: Stop your horses!! Just remembered something... Are you using a Pentium or Celeron??? RST requires a Core i3/5/7 CPU.


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 2, 2013)

I haven't this option.. I have ACPI HPET Table already enabled in Advanced\ACPI Configuration.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 2, 2013)

Are you using a Pentium or Celeron??? RST requires a Core i3/5/7 CPU.


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 2, 2013)

Intel core i5 2500k.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 2, 2013)

damn... I can't think of anything else. You'd better email Asrock about this.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 2, 2013)

You have to put the SSD into a RAID array by itself. You should be able to configure "RAID-0 with 1 disk" as odd as it sounds. It needs to be in an array for it to be available for caching from what I've read.

Maybe this will help, it is what I came across when I googled it: http://www.pcworld.com/article/248828/how_to_setup_intel_smart_response_ssd_caching_technology.html


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 2, 2013)

Will I loose my data on the hard drive?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 2, 2013)

Piereligio said:


> Will I loose my data on the hard drive?



On the physical, rotational-media drive? No. Anything on the SSD will be lost, because that is what you're putting into an array. You can't use the SSD for anything else if you're going to use it as a HDD cache. Just don't add the rotational media drive to a RAID array or you will be missing data, but you shouldn't need to do that anyways.


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 2, 2013)

Because of I tried to install an old version of drivers my system doesn't boot up anymore... Even in basic mode. If I put the new driver through Ubuntu can I solve the problem?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 2, 2013)

Piereligio said:


> Because of I tried to install an old version of drivers my system doesn't boot up anymore... Even in basic mode. If I put the new driver through Ubuntu can I solve the problem?



If it's not booting in safe mode either, use an Ubuntu LiveCD and backup your stuff. Try setting your SATA mode to IDE and see if that gets you in. If it still doesn't work, switch it to RAID and re-install Windows. You're not going to fix this easily and it will be a lot faster this way. You need to be able to get into Windows to change which drivers load. Just adding it isn't a good idea.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 2, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> You have to put the SSD into a RAID array by itself. You should be able to configure "RAID-0 with 1 disk" as odd as it sounds. It needs to be in an array for it to be available for caching from what I've read.
> 
> Maybe this will help, it is what I came across when I googled it: http://www.pcworld.com/article/248828/how_to_setup_intel_smart_response_ssd_caching_technology.html



I believe your right.. It was available for me to do when i was setting up my 2 intel SSD's up for raiding i noticed i could of used a intel SSD for caching but did not bother as i don't see the point as the only time i have slower drives on the system is backing up stuff then there disconnected.

OCZ is connected on port 0 and the intels are on port 1&2


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 2, 2013)

Now I can't boot. In BIOS I can't select the Seagate as boot... It is still to Intel 0.
Edit: when I select ahci I can select Seagate, but I think rst won't work.
Edit2: yeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!!! I deleted the previously created raid drive, and I successfully enabled the acceleration!
I hope my experience will be useful to someone else. Thank u mates!


----------

